# Searching for teaching jobs in Spain



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Good morning everybody.
This is the 1st time i have posted on here, came across this forum a few weeks ago and have enjoyed reading alot of the posts, very informative and with humour.

I have wanted to live in Spain for a couple of years now,but due to a couple of factors it has only remained a dream for me. Those factors were my OH was not as keen as myself and 2 out of our 3 kids were at the wrong age as they were coming up to do there GCSE's, but next year would be great time to make the move, the kids would have finished there exams and the OH feels the same as me now,though she has mentioned France aswell!.

Im a plumber and know especially after reading your posts that it would be very hard for me to make a decent living in Spain, its my OH career that would be the money maker. She is a Deputy Head of a Secondary school. I visit the TES web site every week to see what International jobs have come up, but so far no Deputy or Head jobs have become vacant, so the question which i have finally come around to is, can anybody point me to any other websites or ideas.Thank you for your patience and just to let you know its raining here  gas & electric has just gone up by 18 & 13%  the idiots are still in control of the country  and News of the World finished today


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Leaky said:


> Good morning everybody.
> This is the 1st time i have posted on here, came across this forum a few weeks ago and have enjoyed reading alot of the posts, very informative and with humour.
> 
> I have wanted to live in Spain for a couple of years now,but due to a couple of factors it has only remained a dream for me. Those factors were my OH was not as keen as myself and 2 out of our 3 kids were at the wrong age as they were coming up to do there GCSE's, but next year would be great time to make the move, the kids would have finished there exams and the OH feels the same as me now,though she has mentioned France aswell!
> ...



Hi and welcome to the forum, dont knock the UK too much cos Spain has its fair share of idiots in control and the same price rises and problems.

However, my advise would be to e-mail her cv to some of the schools on this website and maybe even the organisation itself Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

Jo xxxx


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

It says on my user profile that im an expat in Spain, im not yet, how do i change that?.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Can't offer any advice I'm afraid but just wanted to say Captain Leaky is a splendid name for a plumber.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Jo

Thank you so much for that website, brilliant. 1st head job i have seen but it was in Tenerife, not that i have been there but i have always fancied the main land.

I was only trying to add a bit of humour, but im not known for it.

I understand that Spain is in difficult times.

xxx


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Welcome to the forum! Can't offer any advice I'm afraid but just wanted to say Captain Leaky is a splendid name for a plumber.


Glad you like it.

Any plumber who says they dont have leaks is a liar!.

What is important is how big they are and how you deal with them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Leaky said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Thank you so much for that website, brilliant. 1st head job i have seen but it was in Tenerife, not that i have been there but i have always fancied the main land.
> 
> ...


It seems to me the whole world is a mess right now. Spain isnt any better, the cost of living here maybe lower, but so are the wages and job availability!! No rain tho!! We have that in the winter

Jo xxx


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> It seems to me the whole world is a mess right now. Spain isnt any better, the cost of living here maybe lower, but so are the wages and job availability!! No rain tho!! We have that in the winter
> 
> Jo xxx


Rain in Winter what a concept. I was born and lived in India for 7yrs, how i have lived in England for so long i dont know.

Yes it does seem that its a global mess, recently Germany and France have improved..

Do you have any views on the Youth culture in Spain Jo?.

One thing about my OH's job that winds her up is that she spends so much of her day dealing with naughty,rude children and PARENTS, when she could be doing so much more for the school. 
last year she went on an education trip to Canada and was amazed that the schools she visited didnt have a behavourial policy, because they didnt need one.If a child was naughty they would have to see the Head, if they did that at her school there would be a que from the Heads office that would circumference the school.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> Any plumber who says they dont have leaks is a liar!.
> 
> What is important is how big they are and how you deal with them.


Yep, my dad was a plumber too ... an honourable though much maligned profession!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Thank you so much for that website, brilliant. 1st head job i have seen but it was in Tenerife, not that i have been there but i have always fancied the main land.
> 
> ...


OOOOOH don't dismiss Tenerife, I can see the island from my roof terrace 75 miles away.

The Canary Islands just might be coming out of recession, the figures for the last six months have been very positive.

The climate here is probably more agreeable than the Iberian peninsular.

The cost of living can be far cheaper than the U.K. or Spain, 5% IGC (Vat) diesel today 86 Cents a litre.

Plumbers, try finding one here, they are as rare as Rocking Horse dung.

Tenerife is well worth considering, I shall go there for Christmas,

Hepa


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hepa said:


> OOOOOH don't dismiss Tenerife, I can see the island from my roof terrace 75 miles away.
> 
> The Canary Islands just might be coming out of recession, the figures for the last six months have been very positive.
> 
> ...


5% vat and 86 cents a litre! Where's my suitcase.

Your right i should keep an open mind. 
Showed my mrs the job but it wasnt a Head job it was Head of year.

As for Plumbers being rare that sounds very good, there are so many plumbers in my area especially after the new build market slowed down. I used to be 2 months booked up all the time for bathrooms. those days are gone.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> 5% vat and 86 cents a litre! Where's my suitcase.
> 
> Your right i should keep an open mind.
> Showed my mrs the job but it wasnt a Head job it was Head of year.
> ...


You'd have a good laugh if you saw the plumbing in my house. Straight from the street mains to the tap, no water tank or anything.

But no burst pipes 'cos it never freezes ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Leaky said:


> Rain in Winter what a concept. I was born and lived in India for 7yrs, how i have lived in England for so long i dont know.
> 
> Yes it does seem that its a global mess, recently Germany and France have improved..
> 
> ...


My views on the youth culture over here..... Well, I would say that there is more respect. My kids go to an international school and its altogether much stricter than schools in the UK and the kids do have more respect. Thats not to say that they're all well behaved little angels. My son is 16 and goes out to Fuengirola, gets wrecked and needs picking up at 5am. Theres lots of high spirits, messing around, apparently after midnight the "lookie lookie" men stop selling sun glasses and handbags and start selling drugs, so its not free from bad things here BUT, the big BUT in my experience is that there isnt anywhere near as much violence or aggressive behaviour - it seems on the odd occasion when there is, theres usually a brit/tourist in the middle of it. But you can walk around the streets of Fuengirola/Benalmadena - anywhere late at night and there isnt that same menacing feeling, everyones having fun, lots of families around and its very relaxed.

I have a 14 yo daughter who is always off down to the beach, going to the cinema, hopping on a train to go to one of the local shopping centres and I'm happy for her to do that. In the UK - I dont think so!

Theres also more adult intervention with the kids. I was on the train the other day and some lads (14yo ish) were messing around a bit, nothing serious, just high spirits and the guard went up to them and gave them a good telling off and clipped a couple of them round the ear. They all sat down quietly and behaved for the rest of the journey - we all know how that would have ended up if that had happened in the UK

Thats not to say bad things dont happen, there have been murders, rapes etc, but I think the fear and frequency arent here

Jo xxx


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You'd have a good laugh if you saw the plumbing in my house. Straight from the street mains to the tap, no water tank or anything.
> 
> But no burst pipes 'cos it never freezes ...


They have that system in the UK as well, with a combi boiler.

NO freezes, jeeps, i had Christmas day off last year and that was it and people only didnt ring on Christmas day out of kindness.I had planned to have at least 5 days off over Xmas.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that info jo. 

That's what i wanted to hear, i know there is not anywhere thats free from crime but the pub culture and violence in my home town is horrendous.

Gosh i wish we could come and live in Spain tomorrow but to make it work patience is needed.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Out water pipes are plastic and run on the outside of the house, if ever there was a good freeze here it would cause chaos, that is because many of the mains water pipes are above ground and run at the side of the road.

Getting back to tradesmen, I requested a builder to do some work, he agreed and one year later he started. I recently requested a Painter to paint the front of my house, he has agreed but, because he has so much work he cannot start until at least September. The electrician I spoke to four years ago never arrived, I had to find another. If this is a recession, I wonder what it will be like when we come out of the said recession.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Out water pipes are plastic and run on the outside of the house, if ever there was a good freeze here it would cause chaos, that is because many of the mains water pipes are above ground and run at the side of the road.
> 
> Getting back to tradesmen, I requested a builder to do some work, he agreed and one year later he started. I recently requested a Painter to paint the front of my house, he has agreed but, because he has so much work he cannot start until at least September. The electrician I spoke to four years ago never arrived, I had to find another. If this is a recession, I wonder what it will be like when we come out of the said recession.


Wow sounds busy to me.

Plastic is alot harder to burst than copper, it usually blows fittings off before the actual pipe bursting. I might be more worried about legionnaires disease than freezing, i hope you run your taps especially the shower if your away from your house for a long time before you use them, but i dont know enough about there systems to truly comment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Leaky said:


> Wow sounds busy to me.
> 
> Plastic is alot harder to burst than copper, it usually blows fittings off before the actual pipe bursting. I might be more worried about legionnaires disease than freezing, i hope you run your taps especially the shower if your away from your house for a long time before you use them, but i dont know enough about there systems to truly comment.



Oi, is this a plumbing forum now??????  Only joking, but lets not stray too far away from the subject in hand!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

That was my fault jo,sorry, i still have a passion for it.

Shame my next thread was going to be "What make of boiler do you have" but i will wait until you have logged off


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My 17 year old daughter is Spanish (married to a Spaniard, daughter born here) so she's not had any cultural/ language issues. She has always been in state education and has done very well. School is different here than to the UK and not perfect by any means, but like most things, if you make an effort and show willing you'll be ok. Your 7 year old would do well to go to state school, but if your wife gets a job in the private sector she'll probaby be offered free/ reduced fees for the children.
As far as youth culture goes I agree with what's been said here. There's good and bad everywhere, and teens go off the rails in both places of course, but in general there's still more respect and family feeling here and from what I can tell much more discipline in schools. 

However, there is a big street drinking problem in Spain called botellón which literally means big bottle. Groups of youngsters, underage or not gather together and drink in the street. This may be in non residential areas or main city squares. In Madrid it has been a huge problem. Can you imagine having up to hundreds of youngsters drinking under your bedroom window until 4 o' clock in the morning, every weekend, for years??????????? Has to be said I haven't so much about it recently. Is it not happening so much or have people got immune?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However, there is a big street drinking problem in Spain called botellón which literally means big bottle. Groups of youngsters, underage or not gather together and drink in the street. This may be in non residential areas or main city squares. In Madrid it has been a huge problem. Can you imagine having up to hundreds of youngsters drinking under your bedroom window until 4 o' clock in the morning, every weekend, for years??????????? Has to be said I haven't so much about it recently. Is it not happening so much or have people got immune?


The ayuntamientos now have powers to stop mass drinking in public places, with fines of 600 euros.


----------

